# Need help with roland Camm1 Cm24



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi all, ive just purchase Need help with roland Camm1 Cm24 but need some help.

First of all, i need some drivers as i cant even find them :/

Ive been on support.rolanddga.com and gone to cm 12/24 as a product model and downloaded the drivers for windows xp.

Although the drivers dont seem to do anything :/

please help

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

I found some drivers from 

cutting

Installed and was at driver setup:

model i changed to roland cm 24, port USB001 and ticked install.

then i get this :/

'Setup
This tool cant install the printer driver in case of windows XP/Vista and USB Connections. Please read the manual'

Please help.


thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

i got that error message when i changed the port to 001.

Although i changed the port to LTP1 and that message didnt appear.

Although where is LTP1 port wise :/

I have it plugged into port 001 ..

thanks

UPDATE

I left setting as LTP1 and simply when right click properties on the cutter in the printer folder and changed it to 001.

to check the cutter is actually connected, it currently says ready, i disconnected the usb cable and it said offline, reconnected and back online. Shows its connected.

Although i would like to do a test cut please but how.

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

what program do you have to use with it?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Corel, thanks for the reply.

Ive got illustrator cs5 and have installed cutstudio.

Im now trying to install the plug in for illustrator and having trouble:

Heres what i did:


So ive copied the 

:CSAIPin_e 

:CutStudioPlugin_e 


Into: 

program files : Adobe: Adobe Illustrator CS5 : PLug in 

And i was told by the notepad to paste it here although is this really the correct place? 

In this 'plugin' section I have the following folders: 

-extensions 
-illustrator formats 
-photoshop effects 
-photosgop formats 
-tools 
-Illustrator filters 
-illustrator UI 
-Photoshop Filters 
-text Filters 

Where am I to paste the 2 files please? 

many thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a link to a video that Dana posted 

Check out this video on the subject:
Using the CutStudio plugin with Adobe Illustrator - YouTube


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply.

I checked that out although it doesnt show how to link the plug in too illustrator :/


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you download the updated version of the plugin from their site?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

In Illy when you go to Window is CutStudio listed?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> In Illy when you go to Window is CutStudio listed?


Hi Corel, na it didnt, i deleted it as it kept giving me an error when i opened illy

where is this latest version of the plug in please?

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the cutter working from CutStudio? 

Here is the links for the downloads...did you choose the PC one or the Mac one?  //


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

i didnt get it from there but gonna try it now.

I haven't actually got the cutter working at all yet and once received it yesterday haha
thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would make sure CutStudio is working (will open) and you can send to the cutter, then do the Illy stuff.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

cutstudio opens fine although no idea how to use it with the cutter.

I dont even know how to do a test cut or anything so all help will be brilliant! 

thanks


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

oo with that plug in, it says it only works with cs2 cs3 and cs4 where as mine is cs5 :/

othe r plug in said it worked with cs5 ..


hmm ... lol

thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You need to watch the Videos on this site.

Roland TV - Support - Cutting 
Take a look at all the ones for CutStuido. 
How long have you been using Illy?


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks ill have a look.

Forget the plug in for now, i just want to cut on my cutter to make sure all is good.

The cutter is connected to the computer fine, just need to set up the cutter itself but unsure how.

thanks


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

*read the manuals!!!!!!!!*


----------

